# RVU or 4K mini?



## joes87 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just picked up a new Sammy 4k TV. I know DTV is a few months away from launching their 4k service (other then the few current movies).

I need to replace an older DVR and figured I would move the Genie DVR to the TV where the older DVR is and then either place a 4K genie or use RVU on the new TV. Anyone have an opinion on using RVU vs. a 4k genie?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Same question asked here: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/220157-4k-with-samsung-tv-rvu-or-c61k/


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

joes87 said:


> Just picked up a new Sammy 4k TV. I know DTV is a few months away from launching their 4k service (other then the few current movies).
> 
> I need to replace an older DVR and figured I would move the Genie DVR to the TV where the older DVR is and then either place a 4K genie or use RVU on the new TV. Anyone have an opinion on using RVU vs. a 4k genie?


What is the Model # of a New 4-K Genie ?
I was told they do NOT have 4-K Genie's out yet?
What is a RVU ?


----------



## telero (Oct 3, 2006)

ragweed10 said:


> What is the Model # of a New 4-K Genie ?
> I was told they do NOT have 4-K Genie's out yet?
> What is a RVU ?


HR44 and HR54 can both store 4K on demand content and deliver it to 4K RVU clients
HR54 should also be able to store and allow a 4K RVU client to display live 4K streams
Neither the HR44 of HR54 can output 4K directly
An RVU is a remote view client. It can be a Genie Mini, or some TVs also have the ability to be a client as well.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The HR54 is able to receive bonded transponders with 4K broadcasts (there are not any yet, but it has that capability). The C61K is the client that you have to use in order to get 4K to the TV set. So an HR54 plus a C61K to get 4K.

I do not know if an RVU set by itself can support 4K from an HR54, but personally I strongly prefer the Genie client (C41/C61/etc) over RVU and would recommend getting the C61 if you want 4K.

RVU is a capability built into some TV sets that talk to DirecTV Genie directly without a physical client device at the TV. Samsung was first to support that, but I think there are other manufacturers now also. The biggest problem with an RVU capable TV is you are dependent on the TV manufacturer to support any updates. If you have the DirecTV client, you will get updates as DirecTV develops them. I also believe an RVU tv tends to respond more slowly than a client to remote commands, but can't speak to that from personal experience.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

When I got my Samsung 4k I tried RVU while I was waiting on my C61k install. Trust me, go with the C61k genie client.


----------



## joes87 (Jun 6, 2007)

all, thanks for the info. figured this would have already been discussed but couldn't find the link. The link provided provides what I was looking for. It also confirmed that the C61k is the way to go. Though for some reason I was fixated on the need for HDCP 2.2 on the TV and device I completely glossed over the fact that I will also need to upgrade my receiver to handle the 4k. Guess I now need to break the news to the wife that I need to purchase a new receiver as well...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I would wait. There is little to no 4K content on DirecTV right now(except over priced PPV) and see what shakes out early next year once 4K channels go live. At that point you may need a new genie and LNB to receive any of that


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Right now, there's plenty of 4K available via Netflix and Amazon streaming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joes87 (Jun 6, 2007)

I was surprised how much 4k was no netflix and amazon. I expected one or two movies or shows. Netflix has a decent amount of content to keep me busy until DTV starts broadcasting 4k.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> When I got my Samsung 4k I tried RVU while I was waiting on my C61k install. Trust me, go with the C61k genie client.


And, as always, this post should be trusted. I've never known _*RunnerFL *_to be wrong. Always good info from him.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> I would wait. There is little to no 4K content on DirecTV right now(except over priced PPV) and see what shakes out early next year once 4K channels go live. At that point you may need a new genie and LNB to receive any of that


Yup, you've nailed it. By the time they, (D*), get their stuff together, we might well see a straight up 4K DVR. Have patience, wait. That's the best, cheapest route to follow, I think.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> And, as always, this post should be trusted. I've never known _*RunnerFL *_to be wrong. Always good info from him.
> 
> Rich


Oh, I'm wrong quite often. Just ask my girlfriend. lol


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Oh, I'm wrong quite often. Just ask my girlfriend. lol


Everybody is wrong at times, I've just never seen a post of yours that I disagreed with. Kinda odd when you think about it. 

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> Yup, you've nailed it. By the time they, (D*), get their stuff together, we might well see a straight up 4K DVR. Have patience, wait. That's the best, cheapest route to follow, I think.
> 
> Rich


Exactly.. If you activate a new c61 you are going to tack another year onto your contract... might as well wait for when it goes live and then go all in


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Exactly.. If you activate a new c61 you are going to tack another year onto your contract... might as well wait for when it goes live and then go all in


Yeah, I've been out of commitment for so long I don't want to take that step right now.

Rich


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Get the C61k and get it now. 
No need to wait for anything.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

I WANT MORE said:


> Get the C61k and get it now.
> No need to wait for anything.


I've read it won't work with the HR34 Genie, is that true? If so,will Directv replace the 34 with a 44 or 55 automatically?

TIA


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

grecorj said:


> I've read it won't work with the HR34 Genie, is that true? If so,will Directv replace the 34 with a 44 or 55 automatically?
> 
> TIA


As of today, the C61K will work with an HR34. For future 4K delivery an HR54 MAY be required


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

As an owner of a Samsung UN55JS8500FXZA UHD-TV and an HR44-200 Genie, trust me --- don't go with the RVU client. It works, but is quirky and sluggish. The guide and graphics are not high defintion either, or at least they don't seem to be.

There has been talk about the difficulty of hooking up the RVU client. Mine worked with just an ethernet cable hooked directly to the Samsung television. No need for any switches located at the TV for this to work. You have to go to settings, whole-home, manage clients and add the Samsung RVU client. Of course, you have to call DirecTV and give them the information (serial # of the TV, mac address, etc.) --- and pay for the extra hook-up (like you would have to with any client used in your network). You do not however, have to renew your contract as it is not considered extra equipment.

I use a cinema connection kit to supply internet to all 7 televisions in my household. All are connected and work great.

The RVU client supplies a very good picture quality, but as I said above, it is quirky and freezes, skips and is slow to change channels. Go with the C61K and you will not be sorry.


----------



## MountainDtvGuy (Feb 2, 2016)

alex15301 said:


> As an owner of a Samsung UN55JS8500FXZA UHD-TV and an HR44-200 Genie, trust me --- don't go with the RVU client. It works, but is quirky and sluggish. The guide and graphics are not high defintion either, or at least they don't seem to be.
> 
> There has been talk about the difficulty of hooking up the RVU client. Mine worked with just an ethernet cable hooked directly to the Samsung television. No need for any switches located at the TV for this to work. You have to go to settings, whole-home, manage clients and add the Samsung RVU client. Of course, you have to call DirecTV and give them the information (serial # of the TV, mac address, etc.) --- and pay for the extra hook-up (like you would have to with any client used in your network). You do not however, have to renew your contract as it is not considered extra equipment.
> 
> ...


What does the ethernet cable run from,youre router?DECA translates an ethernet connection to an mrv authorization(client,etc).That is why Dtv moved from the straight ethernet connections of the HR20 era,to an inline deca.For you to fully experience an RVU "client" as designed,you need a coax backfed from the swm splitter.to a deca,the ethernet from deca to ethernet in on tv.You can actually mess up the rest of youre system by running it the way that you have.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MountainDtvGuy said:


> What does the ethernet cable run from,youre router?DECA translates an ethernet connection to an mrv authorization(client,etc).That is why Dtv moved from the straight ethernet connections of the HR20 era,to an inline deca.For you to fully experience an RVU "client" as designed,you need a coax backfed from the swm splitter.to a deca,the ethernet from deca to ethernet in on tv.You can actually mess up the rest of youre system by running it the way that you have.


Not true. The RVU client only requires the DECA for setup/authorization. Once that's done you can remove the DECA and just go straight RJ45 to the same LAN as the rest of your DTV gear. Running that way will in no way damage anything.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

alex15301 said:


> As an owner of a Samsung UN55JS8500FXZA UHD-TV and an HR44-200 Genie, trust me --- don't go with the RVU client. It works, but is quirky and sluggish. The guide and graphics are not high defintion either, or at least they don't seem to be.
> 
> There has been talk about the difficulty of hooking up the RVU client. Mine worked with just an ethernet cable hooked directly to the Samsung television. No need for any switches located at the TV for this to work. You have to go to settings, whole-home, manage clients and add the Samsung RVU client. Of course, you have to call DirecTV and give them the information (serial # of the TV, mac address, etc.) --- and pay for the extra hook-up (like you would have to with any client used in your network). You do not however, have to renew your contract as it is not considered extra equipment.
> 
> ...


I really believe the model makes a different for using the internal RVU client. My mom has a SUHD Samsung 65" 8500series and it works smooth as silk. As good or better than an outboard mini. Maybe better. Also I connected it via deca so it isn't going through a router which also could easily cause some issues.


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

alex15301 said:


> As an owner of a Samsung UN55JS8500FXZA UHD-TV and an HR44-200 Genie, trust me --- don't go with the RVU client. It works, but is quirky and sluggish. The guide and graphics are not high defintion either, or at least they don't seem to be.
> 
> There has been talk about the difficulty of hooking up the RVU client. Mine worked with just an ethernet cable hooked directly to the Samsung television. No need for any switches located at the TV for this to work. You have to go to settings, whole-home, manage clients and add the Samsung RVU client. Of course, you have to call DirecTV and give them the information (serial # of the TV, mac address, etc.) --- and pay for the extra hook-up (like you would have to with any client used in your network). You do not however, have to renew your contract as it is not considered extra equipment.
> 
> ...


I have the same but 48 inch model and RVU works better than mini genie. Check if you have the latest firmware on your UHD.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Also are you connected via a deca or through your router? It can't be underestimated how much that has the potential to affect a setup and the quality of the experience.


----------



## jstang (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey guys, I just signed up after reading this thread. I had DTV come out last weekend to setup my RVU. I am starting to think that I should have gone with the C61. I noticed last night that the RVU does not allow me to use picture in picture. Is this something with my setting or a downfall of the technology? 

I am leaning toward calling them to come back out and get me a C61 box. I asked them the pros and cons prior to coming out and they said they are both "about the same." The tech who showed up had no idea how to install the RVU and had to make a few calls during the process. I had to walk him through a few things based on my research prior to going with the RVU.

Do you guys still think the C61 is the superior option?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

In general, I prefer the C61 to RVU. However, I don't think you can get PIP from a C61, only from the Genie itself (HR44 or HR54). If your television has PIP built in, then the C61 would be one of the inputs to the TV, and you may be able to use another input (or tuner) for PIP. Many televisions have pretty serious limitations on what inputs are supported with PIP though, so double check on that before making a decision.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

No PIP from any of the Minis. Just from Genies


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have not seen one thing a mini can do that a RVU can't. 

And based on all reports and my personal experience I'd say that the RVU built in can be as good it just depends on the actual tv. That's personal experience. I wouldn't be surprised if actual setup makes a difference too for some people.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I have not seen one thing a mini can do that a RVU can't.


Dolby Digital Plus is only available on the C61K.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I have not seen one thing a mini can do that a RVU can't.
> 
> And based on all reports and my personal experience I'd say that the RVU built in can be as good it just depends on the actual tv. That's personal experience. I wouldn't be surprised if actual setup makes a difference too for some people.


I have RVU built into my set and I see nothing to use it on. I don't do PPV.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well for you the RVU would give you access to their 4K content which has some really nice stuff. You'd have to activate it though.


----------



## Al K (Jan 23, 2004)

My Samsung 4KTV using the RVU function is just better than nothing. I can't believe how slow it is. 
I will be getting a C61K soon.


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> Dolby Digital Plus is only available on the C61K.


No it isn't. I get DD Plus from my Samsung RVU.


----------



## turbulence (Feb 22, 2016)

Al K said:


> My Samsung 4KTV using the RVU function is just better than nothing. I can't believe how slow it is.
> I will be getting a C61K soon.


They can be a pain, depending on the manufacturer and models. It's just still too new and not fully developed, glitchy. I spent more time setting up customer's Smart TVs, than just hooking up a C61 and be done with it in minutes. They are a pain for the techs too, especially when they forget to include the mac address of the TV in the settings and menus, and taking hours of reading pdfs and instruction manuals to figure out how to do anything on them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Well for you the RVU would give you access to their 4K content which has some really nice stuff. You'd have to activate it though.


What content? Again, I have no reason to use PPV.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Al K said:


> My Samsung 4KTV using the RVU function is just better than nothing. I can't believe how slow it is.
> I will be getting a C61K soon.


Then the question becomes is it the TV or the RVU function itself? What TV model do you have?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CKNAV said:


> No it isn't. I get DD Plus from my Samsung RVU.


Then the question becomes is it the TV or the RVU function itself? What TV model do you have?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

turbulence said:


> They can be a pain, depending on the manufacturer and models. It's just still too new and not fully developed, glitchy. I spent more time setting up customer's Smart TVs, than just hooking up a C61 and be done with it in minutes. They are a pain for the techs too, especially when they forget to include the mac address of the TV in the settings and menus, and taking hours of reading pdfs and instruction manuals to figure out how to do anything on them.


Which models work and which give you the most problems?

Rich


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

Rich said:


> Then the question becomes is it the TV or the RVU function itself? What TV model do you have?
> 
> Rich


JS8500, but it shouldn't matter as all 2015 and future Samsung UHD's with RVU support HEVC and DD plus. Otherwise they wouldn't work on some channels or streaming apps.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I'm seriously considering the Samsung JU6500 model, does anyone have any experience with the RVU experience on it?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cpalmer2k said:


> I'm seriously considering the Samsung JU6500 model, does anyone have any experience with the RVU experience on it?


I have a 55" JU6500 in my bedroom. The TV is great but the RVU client is junk. Go for the C61k.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

CKNAV said:


> No it isn't. I get DD Plus from my Samsung RVU.


Dolby Digital Plus delivered to your AVR? I question because ARC is not capable of transmitting DD+ as it has the same limitations as optical or coaxial audio, which are limited to DD 5.1.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CKNAV said:


> JS8500, but it shouldn't matter as all 2015 and future Samsung UHD's with RVU support HEVC and DD plus. Otherwise they wouldn't work on some channels or streaming apps.


Same set I have, but I'm waiting for some real content before I add any 4K hardware. Good to know. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> I have a 55" JU6500 in my bedroom. The TV is great but the RVU client is junk. Go for the C61k.


Did you gave it connected via Ethernet or DECA and what type of issues made it "junk"? I was considering this TV, but really want to be able to use RVU


----------



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a Samsung JU7100. Got the RVU activated the other day, and although it took the tech forever to figure out, I am very happy with it. I had to pretty much walk him through on how to install it. After he left, I pulled both DECAS and hooked everything up via ethernet instead. I didn't have high hopes because I've read a lot of complains, but so far so good...and it works just as well as the HR-54 that was attached to the TV previously.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cpalmer2k said:


> Did you gave it connected via Ethernet or DECA and what type of issues made it "junk"? I was considering this TV, but really want to be able to use RVU


Ethernet connection... Very jittery, slow response, just bad overall performance.

Don't let bad RVU keep you from buying this TV. The TV is great.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

row25 said:


> I have a Samsung JU7100. Got the RVU activated the other day, and although it took the tech forever to figure out, I am very happy with it. I had to pretty much walk him through on how to install it. After he left, I pulled both DECAS and hooked everything up via ethernet instead. I didn't have high hopes because I've read a lot of complains, but so far so good...and it works just as well as the HR-54 that was attached to the TV previously.


After a couple weeks I'd put the deca back on it and see if you notice a difference. I know it makes a difference for some depending on other things but it's a toss up for every system. They use deca because it's the only way to make sure it works well.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Same set I have, but I'm waiting for some real content before I add any 4K hardware. Good to know. Thanx.
> 
> Rich


For what little is out there and with the one you have go RVU at first and see what happens. Then add a client if you aren't happy with its performance. With the one you have if it's connected RVU I don't think you'll see a difference.

I'll try and post a list of what's free now but it's mostly discovery type stuff. Ocean and animal documentaries and such right now.

Enough to hold your interest for about a month I'd say. Lol. So RVU for a month maybe.


----------



## jedichef (Apr 22, 2016)

Just got my 2016 KS9000 65" this week. Called DirecTV to set up RVU. They require a $49 set up fee and a technician must perform installation. Good thin because when they were here the dish needed adjustment and all connections repaired or replaced (desert sun)
After setting it all up with the HR44 DVR I already own they couldn't complete because the KS9000 wasn't in the system yet.

My choice is to wait for RVU support or get the HR54 and C61K. Either way I only get one option for free they told me and a renewal of a 2 year contract.
I have seen the various experiences listed here, it makes it a toss up.


----------



## cdplayer (Apr 4, 2014)

As an installer and based on recent issues I would recommend the rvu because of all the problems we have been having with the c61k's... I don't know whether it's the software in the hr54's or the 4k clients, but I've seen multiple customers with issues mostly no server found and wireless connection lost a day after install.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldn't trust much to those TVs. I have a 65" JS850D (Costco trimmed JS8500), and the built-in functionality is somewhat questionable. I'm sticking with it for Netflix and Amazon and such, but if it acts up and crashes too often, then I'll try Netflix and such on my UHD Blu-Ray or get a Roku and wait out streaming HDR for a while. When I am in a situation where I can get D*, I'm getting a discreet box for sure.


----------



## ryan2112 (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if a C61k can be down res'd to 1080i/p? We have custom installs involving 4K matrix where 1 tv may not be 4K and the 61 locks up the whole project. Seems like it doesn't like non 4K tvs. 
Any insight would be helpful to me. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ryan2112 said:


> Does anyone know if a C61k can be down res'd to 1080i/p? We have custom installs involving 4K matrix where 1 tv may not be 4K and the 61 locks up the whole project. Seems like it doesn't like non 4K tvs.
> Any insight would be helpful to me. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


A C61k can do 480i all the way up to 4k.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> C61k can do 480i all the way up to 4k.


Are you sure about 480? According to this document, the C61K supports 720p and higher

http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=27137


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bigg said:


> I wouldn't trust much to those TVs. I have a 65" JS850D (Costco trimmed JS8500), and the built-in functionality is somewhat questionable. I'm sticking with it for Netflix and Amazon and such, but if it acts up and crashes too often, then I'll try Netflix and such on my UHD Blu-Ray or get a Roku and wait out streaming HDR for a while. When I am in a situation where I can get D*, I'm getting a discreet box for sure.


I've got the JS8500 65" TV and I've been having problems with the TV's built in apps. Nothing huge, just annoyances, but if they get worse...I don't know what I'll do. I have an ATV4 that doesn't do 4K at all, but pumps out a good 1080p feed that the TV upscales very well. Before you buy the Roku, assuming you mean the Roku 4, you might want to check out the Roku 4 dedicated thread at AVS. Problems with them abound. I've had two of them and neither would do 4K on NF or Amazon's 4K content. There are other hardware problems with them that are mentioned in that AVS thread. One thing that runs thru that thread is the incompatibility between the R4s and the Sammy 4K sets.

I've been hoping either the new FTV boxes or ATV boxes would come to market with similar specs to the Roku 4s, but I asked about the ATVs at a local Apple store and nothing new appears to be happening with them. I wouldn't mind an upgraded FTV box.

Rich


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

Rich said:


> I've got the JS8500 65" TV and I've been having problems with the TV's built in apps. Nothing huge, just annoyances, but if they get worse...I don't know what I'll do. I have an ATV4 that doesn't do 4K at all, but pumps out a good 1080p feed that the TV upscales very well. Before you buy the Roku, assuming you mean the Roku 4, you might want to check out the Roku 4 dedicated thread at AVS. Problems with them abound. I've had two of them and neither would do 4K on NF or Amazon's 4K content. There are other hardware problems with them that are mentioned in that AVS thread. One thing that runs thru that thread is the incompatibility between the R4s and the Sammy 4K sets.
> 
> I've been hoping either the new FTV boxes or ATV boxes would come to market with similar specs to the Roku 4s, but I asked about the ATVs at a local Apple store and nothing new appears to be happening with them. I wouldn't mind an upgraded FTV box.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, my Netflix crashes occasionally, and does some really weird glitchy stuff that requires me to do the app reload thing that's buried deep in one of the settings menus in Netflix. The Roku 4 had a bad batch of units, but supposedly they have come through that now. The issue is that there is currently no HDR support, and HDR is that much trickier than getting 4k over HDMI. I've got it all working with my UHD Blu-Ray player for UHD Blu-ray discs with HDR10, but it's tricky, even when a device finally supports it. For the time being, I'm going to stick with Smart Hub, and wait for the other solutions to work the bugs out and get HDR support. I may move again, so right now I'm feeding it Comcast, which looks awful. When I buy a place of my own, I'm going to go to DirecTV to get live 4k content, and, more importantly, better quality HD content, since it will be many years before a significant number of channels that I actually watch are available in 4k. I'm hoping for 4k ESPN, as I might be able to pick up a few basketball games a year in 4k. They were a leader with HD, so it's not out of the realm of possibility, although they would probably only do a fraction of the games in 4k for at least a few years, as their production costs are already sky high.


----------



## jedichef (Apr 22, 2016)

ON KS9000, APPS work perfectly. Netflix & Amazon 4K amazing. 
UBD-K8500 looks stellar.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Are you sure about 480? According to this document, the C61K supports 720p and higher
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=27137


I haven't tested it but it's an option.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Obviously the C61K is capable of 480i as that is what it reverts to due to the well known bug in the most recent software.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Obviously the C61K is capable of 480i as that is what it reverts to due to the well known bug in the most recent software.


And the output during boot up is 480i.


----------

